# 2003 Audi Allroad 2.7t AC issues



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I recently aquired my first AR! It is a 2003 in Kobalt Blue Metallic (LOVE this color) and I have been working on getting it to 100%.

Issues it had when I got it:

1) AC does not blow cold
2) coolant temp gauge on dash not workings (Fixed - bad coolant temp sensor)
3) Long cranking when warm (I know it is fuel related as if you turn it over, stop then do it again it starts right up. Fuel filter in the mail, going to inspect pump also)
4) Passenger side windows slow going up and choose to go down a bit (fixing this weekend, going to regrease the guides)
5) Right front wheel thudding (tire has flat spot, going to get some all terrain 235 50 17s for it)

I am getting some codes in braking in VAGCOM but cant really comprehend them. Im going to do a full brake/suspension inspection this weekend.

Also when the AR is in level 1 or 2 and the car is off, air slowly leaks out of the drivers front airbag. in Levels 3 and 4 it does not, and when the car is running no issues...

OK so AC is what I am working on right now and I need some assistance. Here is what I know:

1) AC manifolds hooked up with car running low pressure side = 50 psi. High pressure side = 50 psi.
2) All fans turn on when AC is on (eco mode off) 
3) AC diag codes i cant really understand (dont match what searching says they should be) from left to right displays show 0 51 
4) AC compressor green power feed line (from ac relay) has 13.7v when AC is on, and 200mv when off. Jumping power when car is off to clutch (uplugging green power and giving it direct 12V no clicking or engaging)

I am leaning towards the clutch being stuck or bad, but wouldnt that throw a code? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Yes, clutch is most likely culprit. If you see the clutch is not engaging, you’ve pretty much wrapped it up. Mine has died too and on a long list of things to do on our cars.

Careful with the slow moving windows. Accumulated dirt in the scrapers and felt will cause the regulators to self-destruct. Clean them with a toothbrush and mild cleaner til it’s happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Hmm, no cruise control. That’s a car made for local traffic. Makes sense now there’s no writing.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

petethepug said:


> Yes, clutch is most likely culprit. If you see the clutch is not engaging, you’ve pretty much wrapped it up. Mine has died too and on a long list of things to do on our cars.
> 
> Careful with the slow moving windows. Accumulated dirt in the scrapers and felt will cause the regulators to self-destruct. Clean them with a toothbrush and mild cleaner til it’s happy.
> 
> ...



Heyo!

So got the car in service mode and took off the ac clutch (the clutch mechanism is super rusty and def needs replacing) Unless do you think they are cleanable (real word? lol)

Soaking the pulley in some wd40 before i use a puller to get it off. It needs a new bearing. Hoping this solves my issue. 

Ill get pics soon.

P.S. also found that the last time the timing belt was done was 2009 at 60k miles. car now has 125k (so 65 on this belt) and 10 years old. I think its time.


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

UPDATE:

got the pulley off, and cleaned everything up. Also I verified that the ac clutch electromagnet is working, so the issue lies in the clutch. Ill be getting a new one today.


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

UPDATE:

system needed more freon. pressures now 35 low and 175 high and air is cold.

Case solved mods you can close


----------



## Rock120 (Sep 20, 2019)

get an AC inspection and service and then take it from there


----------

